# Gold leaf under kandy



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Does it kill the effect at all?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

reflectiveness an brilliance im sure will be minimal.

its going to have a colored tint, pinstripings meant o pop out, im thinkin it would look like ghost patersn maybe.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

dont know, but i just did some gold leaf over blue candy, looks tight as hell.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm doing my coupe a rootbeer candy over flake,thinking of candying over the leaf,but i've never seen what it looks like.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kandy over gold leaf is badass, go for it. just dont get it too dark


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2007, 11:36 AM~7631400
> *kandy over gold leaf is badass, go for it. just dont get it too dark
> *


5-6 coats candy make it too dark?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 6 2007, 12:16 PM~7631661
> *5-6 coats candy make it too dark?
> *



It will definitely cover it pretty good in softer light...but in sun light it shit still reflect damn good!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Drastic difference. Looks damn good. Ill sure as hell am doing that on my 64. Going to go with more of a burgundy look on mines tho.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

heres some silver leaf under pink kandy..ya ya its not gold..


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

What kind of paint would you use for pin striping to make sure it doesnt react with the clear? (bad experience)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

i use 1 shot, but will wrinkle on ya if not carefull, HOK striping enamals work with the clear with no worries..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Apr 6 2007, 04:14 PM~7633089
> *heres some silver leaf under pink kandy..ya ya its not gold..
> 
> 
> ...


I love that effect! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 6 2007, 06:04 PM~7634018
> *I love that effect! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 6 2007, 01:39 PM~7632226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Apr 6 2007, 03:17 PM~7633105
> *What kind of paint would you use for pin striping to make sure it doesnt react with the clear? (bad experience)
> *


just wait a couple days before clearing, you can clear over 1 shot in 3 days GARANTEED.


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 6 2007, 10:14 PM~7635120
> *just wait a couple days before clearing, you can clear over 1 shot in 3 days GARANTEED.
> *


Dam for real?! Thats good to know. I heard all the stories about clearing over one shot.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i always clear over 1 shot the next day, ive never had a problem. the trick is, when you lay the first coat of clear, just give it a very very light coat, let that dry a little longer than normal, like 20-30 minutes, then shoot your clear like normal.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2007, 07:41 PM~7645788
> *i always clear over 1 shot the next day, ive never had a problem. the trick is, when you lay the first coat of clear, just give it a very very light coat, let that dry a little longer than normal, like 20-30 minutes, then shoot your clear like normal.
> *


do you wet sandover the stiping or stay away from it?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2007, 10:30 PM~7646575
> *do you wet sand over the stiping or stay away from it?
> *


what do you mean? you mean after the clear has dried to buff out, or before the clear?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2007, 10:02 PM~7646832
> *what do you mean? you mean after the clear has dried to buff out, or before the clear?
> *


before you clear you woudl have to WS the whole car do you stay away from the stiping ?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2007, 11:10 PM~7646895
> *before you clear  you woudl have  to WS the whole car do you stay away from the stiping ?
> *


well atleast the way i do it, the striping is the very last step before the clear, so the whole car is already wetsanded before any pinstriping is ever done. sanding pinstriping paint isnt a very good idea.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2007, 10:32 PM~7647076
> *well atleast the way i do it, the striping is the very last step before the clear, so the whole car is already wetsanded before any pinstriping is ever done. sanding pinstriping paint isnt a very good idea.
> *


cus after i shoor my bomb im taking it it a top striper in my area but dono if it would be better to tak it to him cleared then stripe then clear again or if i should do BC then stripe the CC again....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i would take it cleared and sanded, let him do his thing, then bring it back and do the final clear. or you could also take it finished and buffed and let him stripe over the buffed out finish, no sanding required. but you will be able to feel the stripes and they wont have the added protection the clear provides.

being that its a bomb, it might fit the time period of that car better if the stripes are above the clear. give it that kooooool old school look


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2007, 10:57 PM~7647251
> *i would take it cleared and sanded, let him do his thing, then bring it back and do the final clear. or you could also take it finished and buffed and let him stripe over the buffed out finish, no sanding required. but you will be able to feel the stripes and they wont have the added protection the clear provides.
> 
> being that its a bomb, it might fit the time period of that car better if the stripes are above the clear. give it that kooooool old school look
> *


yeah might do just that, matching numbers and all nothing custom...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

here's one i found


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

niccee


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Apr 6 2007, 04:17 PM~7633105
> *What kind of paint would you use for pin striping to make sure it doesnt react with the clear? (bad experience)
> *



Put some activator in the pin strip paint....that way it helps it take the clear over top better. Told that by a pro pin striper....seemed to work good.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2007, 10:24 AM~7658029
> *Put some activator in the pin strip paint....that way it helps it take the clear over top better.  Told that by a pro pin striper....seemed to work good.
> *


 :biggrin: BINGO!! best to use the same activator as the clear too. just need a bit.  

or wait 3 days, then apply clear as normal, guaranteed no probs, next day is risking it especially in colder temps.


hey big pimpin you do the gold leaf on your monte??? it looks very nice.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

or you could just use house of kolor striping paint and not take any chances


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 10 2007, 11:03 PM~7663704
> *or you could just use house of kolor striping paint and not take any chances
> *


that good?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

you can clear over one shot in 30 minutes, all you have to do is add a couple of dropds of hardener from your clear into the 1 shot when you stripe it and then when you clear it;s ok because both paints have the same chemicals in it, this is the ONLY way to guarantee no reaction, all professional stripers know this and can do it for you at no charge if you ask them. Hope this helps you!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

1shot isn't even fully dry in 30 minutes.....


1shot is good stuff, but its not made to be clearcoated over, house of kolor is, in fact, you have to clear over hok. its true you can add some hardener to 1shot to prevent it from wrinkling, but it could still wrinkle, best bet is to wait a full day for 1shot to dry, then you wont even need the hardener.

hok striping enamels are the better choice if the stripes are going to be under clear.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 10 2007, 10:55 PM~7663615
> *:biggrin: BINGO!! best to use the same activator as the clear too. just need a bit.
> 
> or wait 3 days, then apply clear as normal, guaranteed no probs, next day is risking it especially in colder temps.
> ...


yes sir....did it myself.....first time too. Just did some test panels first to get the feel.  It turned out very professional.


----------

